# Nintendo EThree leeked line up!!1!!1!!



## Justin (Jun 7, 2015)

Can't wait for Wii Kidney U and The Legend of Zelda: Gay Pickle personally

http://tane.us/nintendo/


----------



## lars708 (Jun 7, 2015)

Justin said:


> Can't wait for Wii Kidney U and The Legend of Zelda: Gay Pickle personally
> 
> http://tane.us/nintendo/



Whoa those names already aren't very... convincing.... xD


----------



## Murray (Jun 7, 2015)

um i think this might be fake...............


----------



## Justin (Jun 7, 2015)

Murray said:


> um i think this might be fake...............



What are you talking about you nerd my dad works for Nintendo he confirmed that Paper Animal Crossing 2 is coming to Wii U at E3


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Jun 7, 2015)

OMG New Tomodachi Life Life and Automobile Racing 8!!!!!

Nintendo is back baby!!! 

btw for anyone who doesn't know that site randomly generates a fake E3 list


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 7, 2015)

Fake, doesn't have the spiritual successor to Starfox Adventures.

W-wait, it does, Starfox South Africa is what I've always wanted...


----------



## lars708 (Jun 7, 2015)

Justin said:


> What are you talking about you nerd my dad works for Nintendo he confirmed that Paper Animal Crossing 2 is coming to Wii U at E3



For sure that is going to happen, i also heard about Wii Fit Strikers Kart Plus Deluxe edition! Oh and it comes with a Wii Balance Board amiibo, am i right?


----------



## Chris (Jun 7, 2015)

Everyone add my NNID in anticipation of _Trampolining Online_.


----------



## 00jachna (Jun 7, 2015)

Splatoon: Online

Wii Grill U

Mii 3D


XD


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 7, 2015)

I'm personally excited for Wii toilet U.


----------



## 00jachna (Jun 7, 2015)

The Legend of Zelda: The Successive Lunchroom

The hype is real

- - - Post Merge - - -

The Legend of Zelda: Underwear of Sheet

I'm done


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 7, 2015)

This is starting to confuse me. Animal Crossing 8? And Animal Crossing 3? Project Animal Crossing Plus? Star Fox Asia? Star Fox Persian?

Pretty much fake, why wouldn't it be?

And Animal Crossing DX! Seems as its a Sonic crossover.


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 7, 2015)

What are you screbs talking about? Star Fox Church 8 is as real as it gets, we get to pray to the SHINE combos in Melee.

In Shine we trust.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 7, 2015)

Really looking forward to Xenoblade: Masters of The Butterknife

I'm really feeling it.


----------



## Spongebob (Jun 7, 2015)

Wii Bra U sounds sexy


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 7, 2015)

Ooh, Donkey Kong Country Tortellini. Will he ever win?

Spongebob reference, kudos if you know what episode that's from.


----------



## Spongebob (Jun 7, 2015)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Ooh, Donkey Kong Country Tortellini. Will he ever win?
> 
> Spongebob reference, kudos if you know what episode that's from.



The Great Snail Race


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 7, 2015)

Spongebob said:


> The Great Snail Race


A like from you!


----------



## JCnator (Jun 7, 2015)

I've got some pretty interesting leaks here...

I'm surprised that for the first time ever, we get to simulate as a policemen in a brand new 3DS game called Business Policeman Pro.
A Zelda game that revolves on getting the real apple? Get one within a few seconds and the game will then immediately roll credits. Nice.
But, what about Star Fox Crook? A game where the Star Fox team tries to make everyone bankrupt? Never knew it'll happen someday!
For quite a long car trip, a Wii Faucet U and Donkey Kong Country Jeep would be very useful. The former is basically a Wii U with the ability to quench my thirst, while the latter is for traveling anywhere in the world with a free music disc containing every single Donkey Kong music in existence. I can finally listen to DK Rap the entire time! Best inventions ever made!
The Legend of Zelda: Street of Card? Really? Sounds like Link fell in the World of Alice!
Also, Link gets to time travel so far in the future he could actually drive a car with a prime minister at his side in The Legend of Zelda: Ministerial Jeep.


----------



## Boccages (Jun 7, 2015)

Wow. The generator told me to expect for *Tart Deficit* and *The Legend of Zelda: The Conventional Mary
*



- - - Post Merge - - -



Spongebob said:


> Wii Bra U sounds sexy


 I guess it goes hand in hand with Wii Brow U

After refreshing, I got other gems like ; Yarn Cucumber 8, Star Fox Washer Pro and Metroid: Ex Wife.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jun 7, 2015)

I'm so hyped for Metroid: Oral.


----------



## Moddie (Jun 7, 2015)

It's about time! I'm really glad we're finally getting Metroid: Vegetarian, and Star Fox Traffic. The more I think about it the more I realise we really do need a traffic simulator. Correct me if I'm wrong but I think Star Fox Traffic will be the first came of its type. I'm also looking forward to The Legend of Zelda: The Ordinary Mom, and Wii Click U.


----------



## Rudy (Jun 7, 2015)

what the hell is paper animal crossing life


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jun 7, 2015)

*clap* *clap* *CLAP*


----------



## Zulehan (Jun 7, 2015)

No Animal Crossing: Disco Shindig and Paper Mario: The Thousand-Year Student Loan? 

Clearly fake.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 7, 2015)

I want Star Fox Pea U (for the 3DS), Wii Rake U and New Super Donkey Kong Online.


----------



## Benevoir (Jun 7, 2015)

Super excited for New Splatoon HD and Metroid: Lazy (Working Title)!


----------



## Eevees (Jun 7, 2015)

*giggling*

Third Party Reel	thats too funny... Everyone should pick up a copy for that special third wheel?


----------



## pocketdatcrossing (Jun 7, 2015)

Wow I've been waiting for new info on The Legend Of Zelda:Tights Of Comfort,Mario Dog Training Plus and New Super Following Bucket for ages!
But seriously 3D Ice Climbers sounds great.


----------



## Tao (Jun 7, 2015)

I'm confused, why would they re-release The Legend of Zelda: Product of Bacon HD when The Legend of Zelda: The Speedboat of Ethiopia is coming out? Won't that cause them to compete with themselves?



But I'm super hyped for Metroid: Cow!


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2015)

lars708 said:


> For sure that is going to happen, i also heard about Wii Fit Strikers Kart Plus Deluxe edition! Oh and it comes with a Wii Balance Board amiibo, am i right?



Yes and you need to stand on it while it's on your Wii.


----------



## Byngo (Jun 7, 2015)

The Legend of Zelda: Cricket of Mother-in-law.
The Legend of Zelda: Mute Mexican.
Coat Crab.
Metroid: Cobweb Mission.

All of these sound like my kind of games.


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Jun 7, 2015)

The Legend of Zelda: Pizza of the Pentagon
I think this will probably be about Link going to the Pentagon and delivering pizza, sounds exciting. Everyone I've talked to has always wanted a Legend of Zelda game to be about this.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 7, 2015)

Wii Slice U. They are coming to kill you.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2015)

Animal Crossing: The Quest for the Ultimate Cheese Fort.

Like SMB.. but you must find the Cheese Fort and battle Chadder


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 7, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Animal Crossing: The Quest for the Ultimate Cheese Fort.
> 
> Like SMB.. but you must find the Cheese Fort and battle Chadder


Which is located in Cheese Land, where else?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2015)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Which is located in Cheese Land, where else?



Exactly. And all the mice villagers are located along the way. You can choose from a variety of villagers to start with all with their unique traits and weapons.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 7, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Exactly. And all the mice villagers are located along the way. You can choose from a variety of villagers to start with all with their unique traits and weapons.


Yeah. And you know I mean the Mario Kart course right?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2015)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Yeah. And you know I mean the Mario Kart course right?



ya of course cant miss that classic scenery


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 7, 2015)

Noiru said:


> ya of course cant miss that classic scenery


The original was cool, I do wish they would kept it like that. But it did look like we were in the desert anyway, it just took place at night and obviously the moon is in the background.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2015)

Paperboy012305 said:


> The original was cool, I do wish they would kept it like that. But it did look like we were in the desert anyway, it just took place at night and obviously the moon is in the background.



If you're taking about the MK8 stuff... 8 was too childfriendly and altered for me to enjoy.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 7, 2015)

Noiru said:


> If you're taking about the MK8 stuff... 8 was too childfriendly and altered for me to enjoy.


I was talking about the Super Circuit stuff. That had the spacey theme, but secretly we were in the desert.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2015)

Paperboy012305 said:


> I was talking about the Super Circuit stuff. That had the spacey theme, but secretly we were in the desert.



SC is so awesome uwu I want the advance game again.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 7, 2015)

Noiru said:


> SC is so awesome uwu I want the advance game again.


I hope you do one day.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2015)

Paperboy012305 said:


> I hope you do one day.



Yaaah. I think I had it on one of my 3DS consoles because I had that ambassador things like, way back.

But I'd kill to get it on advance


----------



## Kenshingumi (Jun 7, 2015)

Lol these names.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 7, 2015)

Graceful Anthony. That's me! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

And Tomodachi Life Life. For some reason.


----------



## JellyDitto (Jun 7, 2015)

Guys, how are you forgetting about Foolish Japan Life???? SOMEONE MAKE A HYPE THREAD.


----------



## Voluptua Sneezelips (Jun 7, 2015)

Paper Donkey Kong Government?

OMG IT'S A GAME ABOUT MY JOB!!


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jun 7, 2015)

What? LOZ: Purring Child and Metroid: Responsible? I've been waiting for those!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Fat Hoe	3DS	Bill Trinen	Teaser


----------



## Ettienne (Jun 7, 2015)

The Legend of Zelda: The Diaphragm of Exhaust

I'm done.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jun 7, 2015)

Wii South Korea U wow

- - - Post Merge - - -

The Legend of Zelda: The Niece of Salad.


----------



## Kenziegirl1229 (Jun 7, 2015)

Can't wait for Wii Mist U! So much hype for this game right now!!!!


----------



## Byngo (Jun 7, 2015)

The Legend of Zelda: The Cultivator of Scissors
The Legend of Zelda: International Marimba	

LoZ gets some of the stupidest and most random names lmao


----------



## shunishu (Jun 7, 2015)

Legend of Zelda  the US streetpass adventure -- bringing a whole new meaning to single player
rebel nose 4
dumpling heaven hd
dynasty crossing wiiu - the age of hairspray


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Jun 7, 2015)

.... Here I am an idiot for thinking Legend of Zelda:The Real Dedication was coming out soon.... Everything seemed legit tbh, even the Wii Cocoa U, Slatoon Plus, Star Fox Beam, and Metroid:Theory until I got to Metroidlywood theeeen I was like okay.


Good news everyone! Ultime Animal Crossing Online is coming! Prepare your bodies.


----------



## shunishu (Jun 7, 2015)

ah yes wii cocoa u .. who could have ever forgotten the years of rumours
wii honey milk u will probably come out before that..

warm water bottle wiiu app coming soon - use your gamepad in a new and totally heartwarming way


----------



## MissiNy (Jun 7, 2015)

Looking forward to The Legend of Zelda: The Manicure of Precipitation, Star Fox Spider Collection, and Mario Karate Life the most..


----------



## shunishu (Jun 7, 2015)

MissiNy said:


> Looking forward to The Legend of Zelda: The Manicure of Precipitation, Star Fox Spider Collection, and Mario Karate Life the most..



omg right?! can't wait.


----------



## MrPicklez (Jun 8, 2015)

"Wii Criminal U"

Sounds about right since I feel robbed after buying a Wii U again and I'm already bored with it.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jun 8, 2015)

Boys, let's bring this site to a close.

It lies to us.

#ShutDownNinTane


----------



## shunishu (Jun 8, 2015)

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> Boys, let's bring this site to a close.
> 
> It lies to us.
> 
> #ShutDownNinTane



NO!    i wanna believe!

- - - Post Merge - - -

new confirmation: 'zombie kirby and the power of the magma pretzel U'
this will start a new series of zombie related kirby titles


----------



## zoetrope (Jun 8, 2015)

Finally!  Mario Wheelchair Basketball 3 is coming out!  It's been forever since the second one.


----------



## spCrossing (Jun 8, 2015)

I can't wait for the Miserable Insurance Party game.


----------



## shunishu (Jun 8, 2015)

lol


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 8, 2015)

Oh boy, the legend of zelda: the confident seat. Sounds good. 

Also, Supporting Substance Party sounds fun


----------



## Mokuren (Jun 8, 2015)

So excited for The *Legend of Zelda: The Haircut of Dentist* D: Can't wait!


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 8, 2015)

the legend of zelda: determined eyebrow


----------



## bluetailsfox11 (Jun 8, 2015)

OMG ICE CLIMBERS ONLINE!!!


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 8, 2015)

I  can't wait for Super Mario 3DS HD, on the NX


----------



## shunishu (Jun 8, 2015)

NX cancelled; nintendo makes icecream now for mcdonalds.


----------



## Locket (Jun 9, 2015)

Metroid: Great grandmother 

Awesome

Sorry Great Grandfather

Excited

Power walking 3DS... Now for the Wii U!

Sweet!



(get this: Wii text U) We text You


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 9, 2015)

The Final Light OF Dawn said:


> Metroid: Great grandmother
> 
> Awesome
> 
> ...





Lol, get it?  Wii Text U?  As in, we text u


----------



## shunishu (Jun 9, 2015)

bento box playset for disney infinity confirmed..
also coming soon for 3ds: 'zelda and the rainbow road - curse of the wool demon' 
zelda's first playdoh vs wool adventure


----------



## Jake (Jun 9, 2015)

Riley said:


> Lol, get it?  Wii Text U?  As in, we text u



no i dont get it


----------



## shunishu (Jun 9, 2015)

me neither..


----------



## 00jachna (Jun 9, 2015)

The Legend of Zelda: Underpants of Session


----------



## RhinoK (Jun 9, 2015)

Kinda disappointed we're getting Mario Rock Climbing when that could've easily been a new Ice Climbers game, but im interested regardless

Also Bill Trinen is presenting Squealing Chair, I'm hyped

- - - Post Merge - - -



shunishu said:


> NX cancelled; nintendo makes icecream now for mcdonalds.



Please understand


----------



## shunishu (Jun 9, 2015)

nintendo is planning to bring super mario land to broadway!!!!!!!
starring neil patrick harris and darren criss, the actors playing peach & bowser are yet to be announced.


----------



## K9Ike (Jun 9, 2015)

Wii Celeste U tho

- - - Post Merge - - -

Third Party Reel

- - - Post Merge - - -

Mario Fencing Plus


----------



## shunishu (Jun 9, 2015)

kirby donut maker deluxe


----------



## Boccages (Jun 10, 2015)

shunishu said:


> kirby donut maker deluxe


Well after the yarn and the clay textures, there is only the jelly and cream textures in line for a new Kirby game...


----------



## shunishu (Jun 10, 2015)

no i meant an actual donut maker


----------



## Improv (Jun 10, 2015)

Personally, I'm looking forward to "Academic Probation" and "Star Fox Screw"


----------



## Cress (Jun 10, 2015)

Mario 2 and Mario 8. Okay, those are boring names.
Also Metroid U confirmed for the 3DS!!!!!


----------



## undernickle (Jun 13, 2015)

i am excited for successful salad 3


----------



## Le Ham (Jun 13, 2015)

"Mario Plus" such sarcasm
http://prntscr.com/7gl6gx


----------



## Locket (Jun 13, 2015)

Did it again! Can't wait for Kirby's Immense Fat and The Legend of Zelda: Technical Morroco.


----------



## Franny (Jun 13, 2015)

reward soap and bagel seashore online are all the hype nowadays, cant wait for 3E


----------



## MotaroRIP (Jun 13, 2015)

Zelda: Epoch of Sparro

Sounds like an awesome game actually.

and Animal Crossing Life lol, they don't know the half of it.


----------



## KiloPatches (Jun 13, 2015)

Pokemon Sneeze / Pokemon Floor.... I mean, come on.... who wouldnl't want to play that! 
And Legend of Zelda: The Awful Opinion 3DS???? That's Absolutely riveting! 
WHOSE OPINION IS AWFUL?!?! I GOTTA KNOW!!!!! (Maybe Professor Layton will make an appearance.... XD)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zulehan said:


> No Animal Crossing: Disco Shindig and Paper Mario: The Thousand-Year Student Loan?
> 
> Clearly fake.



OMG.... STORY OF MY LIIIIIFE.


----------

